# Camera problem - Sony DSC H20



## Cyanide (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello

       I've weird issue with my Sony DSC H20 camera. My camera's display isn't working. I mean, when I start the camera and try to click pics, it shows pink background on screen. Previous images that were taken are visible properly.

The issue was caused overnight, the camera wasn't dropped off, didn't get contact with water at all 

The camera is 3 yrs old, I've handled the camera quite properly. Since purchase there was not a single issue with it 

Gave the camera to Sony center, they said the board is gone. It will be repaired for Rs 11000.

I just wanted to know, how can the board get corrupt without dropping the camera ? Should I give to other camera repair shops to check if they can do anything ?


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2012)

11k for repairing... It's like they discourage people to get things repaired.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2012)

11k for a 3yr old cam is just too much...u check some other shop...if they repair it for upto 4-5k then ok else just buy another cam with that 11k

sorry cant sat what will be the issue...


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah thats what, 11k is tooo much 

I'm looking for a new camera now . I'm shocked how can a properly working camera suddenly stop working. The lens are working properly and so is the display (other pics are seen).


----------

